# Stupid Question....



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Not really. I'll call it whatever I have in mind.


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

When "it" (me) is/am shooting well... no name. On the other hand, when I am shooting poorly, I have many names for it


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Top_Pin_Archery said:


> When "it" (me) is/am shooting well... no name. On the other hand, when I am shooting poorly, I have many names for it


Never thought of it that way haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya, my bows lol!
my Z7,
my Monster

I dont really give stuff names of any sort, just what they are, MINE lol


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

the Creature.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I call mine a DXT personally.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

depends on the present company and how the bow is shooting.. but yeah they sometimes get named


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

nope just call it my bow


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well when i shoot bad i call it names. not good names tho.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

My girlfriend calls my new bow frank? She says im gonna be spending a lot more time with frank than her. Haha


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't make fun of me... But yeah. Haha. Only in front of certain people, like my parents and my best friend and his family. But my bow's name is Bonnie and my best friend's bow's name is Clyde. Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## rickman17x (Jun 1, 2011)

I call it my baby


----------



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

I call mine "Baby Girl" and I'm not ashamed!


----------



## will1515 (Nov 12, 2011)

Some times ill call her my baby And then i named one of my 22's but load because you load the bullets in from the but of the gun


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

my lil waffle buddy, ik it sounds like an insult, but its not lol


----------

